# Whats going to happen?



## Waited4This (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been cosidering a divorce and with my situation what would happen. Married for 8 years, no kids, house, 2 cars, I'm the only one who works, she hasn't worked in over 5 years. Just wondering what I might lose, besides her, and what it's going to cost me?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Google divorce laws in your state. Figure out a fair offer...and then understand that her idea of fair might not be the same. 

Call around for some free consultations. Depends on divorce laws in your state, and maybe even in your county. Attorneys can tell ya tho!


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

If you are in California, she gets at LEAST half of all community property. For a lawyer, you will both share the cost. So, it's your cost times two. 

If you two can agree, check out doing it yourself online.


----------

